# looking for work!



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I need some work I'm a handyman and i also do landscaping. If anybody is in need of an extra pair of hands or even just some projects done for them. please give me a call my number is 630-624-3552 

here is a list of the things I do...
Landscaping:

- Design
- Planting
- Drain tile
- Mulch
- Aeration
- Over-seeding
- Brush removal

Handyman services:

- Plumbing
- Electrical
- Drywall (new and repair)
- Painting
- Remodeling
- Carpentry (rough and finish)
- Deck building


Thanks!! 

Daniel Longerman 
The Carpenter's Helper Inc.


----------

